# *Official Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial Thread*



## paduncan

Hi Everyone,

CMDRBnd and myself have started a new club in honor of the wonderful new Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 8500.

If you are an owner of an AT8500, here is the new badge for you to use in your signature.










We felt that the new in house 8500 co-axial movement was enough to warrant a dedicated membership to this wonderful new development in the watch world.

Those with the older Aqua Terra models (myself included) with the 2500 co-ax movement, should also feel free to join in.

Please post your Aqua Terra wrist shots here, with the new badge to verify membership (which will also provide a single point location cool AT wristshots). Thank you 

Merry Christmas and have a successful and prosperous 2K10!


----------



## CmdrBond

As a founder member it is my pleasure to include my wristshot as proof of membership -










Thanks to Duncan for designing the signature badge, and from a thawing UK - Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## carlhaluss

Got to get mine up here as well, to make my membership - on Christmas Day, 2009 - official:










Cheers,
Carl


----------



## paduncan

carlhaluss said:


> Got to get mine up here as well, to make my membership - on Christmas Day, 2009 - official:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Great! Merry Christmas Carl!

Have any of you tried the PO before you finally set your sights on the AT? The PO just didn't have it for me, but this watch just kills!


----------



## kingblackbolt

I am happy to say that I will be joining this club as of next week! Will post pics as soon as it is on my wrist!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Small club:-d


----------



## king1412

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Small club:-d


Exclusive! Not as common as the PO.


----------



## king1412

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Small club:-d


AT club members are happily married and satisfied.

On the other hand - [link removed]


----------



## roseskunk

king1412 said:


> AT club members are happily married and satisfied.
> 
> On the other hand - [link removed]


That's hilarious! Must be the orange bezel...
:-d


----------



## kingblackbolt

king1412 said:


> AT club members are happily married and satisfied.
> 
> On the other hand - [link removed]


 That is too funny... that exotic orange colour must be a beacon for ladies of the night!

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## AAP

king1412 said:


> AT club members are happily married and satisfied.
> 
> On the other hand - [link removed]





roseskunk said:


> That's hilarious! Must be the orange bezel...
> :-d





kingblackbolt said:


> That is too funny... that exotic orange colour must be a beacon for ladies of the night!
> 
> :-d:-d:-d


I removed the link, but here is the picture associated with the rather . . . interesting article from _The Guardian_ these gents are referring to.


----------



## hoser

Can anyone post a side by side comparison shot (on wrist) of the 38.5mm vs 41.5mm new AT 8500? :thanks


----------



## Hansch99

hoser said:


> Can anyone post a side by side comparison shot (on wrist) of the 38.5mm vs 41.5mm new AT 8500? :thanks


There are some good side-by-side shots here:
http://forum.chronomania.net/mix_entry.php?id=88304#p88304


----------



## hoser

Hansch99 said:


> There are some good side-by-side shots here:
> http://forum.chronomania.net/mix_entry.php?id=88304#p88304


Thanks! Now, if I could only understand what they're writing!! o|


----------



## saintsman

It might be a small club now but it's sure gonna grow!


----------



## hoser

saintsman said:


> It might be a small club now but it's sure gonna grow!


Sweet! Is that 38.5 or 41.5?


----------



## saintsman

> Sweet! Is that 38.5 or 41.5?


It's the larger version. I did look at both but the 41.5 sat better.

Put it on your list. This watch will always say 'style'.


----------



## doctor_pan

Here 's mine.
It has the Omega Caliber 3313 though...










Could I have my 3313 badge plz?:-!


----------



## CmdrBond

Of course, just right click on the badge in the first post and save it to your computer - Welcome to the club and to WUS in general  It is a huge place and takes a while to find your way around.


----------



## doctor_pan

Thank you very much,glad to find you!;-)


----------



## kingblackbolt

Got my AT this past weekend! Grey Teck dial and simply stunning... here is a pic from seller I'll be adding some of my own wrist shots this weekend. Glad I can finally join the club.


----------



## king1412

kingblackbolt said:


> Got my AT this past weekend! Grey Teck dial and simply stunning... here is a pic from seller I'll be adding some of my own wrist shots this weekend. Glad I can finally join the club.


Congratulations. Great watch. I still have to wait another 3 weeks.

How are you liking it?


----------



## kingblackbolt

king1412 said:


> Congratulations. Great watch. I still have to wait another 3 weeks.
> 
> How are you liking it?


1 word...

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G

Can you tell I like it? It is well worth the wait. I would'nt get the quartz version of this as the dial is nice but the 8500 is the real reason to own one of these ATs my friend... :-!


----------



## king1412

kingblackbolt said:


> 1 word...
> 
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G
> 
> Can you tell I like it? It is well worth the wait. I would'nt get the quartz version of this as the dial is nice but the 8500 is the real reason to own one of these ATs my friend... :-!


Good job. I can't wait to join this select and exclusive club.

How's the time keeping?


----------



## kingblackbolt

king1412 said:


> Good job. I can't wait to join this select and exclusive club.
> 
> How's the time keeping?


It has been ahead by 1 second since Saturday and has not budged...:-! I have yet to find that "keeper" watch after all these years but this one may be finally the one I keep.

I am anxious to see what other models they will use this movement with besides the Ploprof as that one is a little on the large side for me ;-) as soon as this is an SMP then it will be on my wrist as well!


----------



## king1412

kingblackbolt said:


> It has been ahead by 1 second since Saturday and has not budged...:-! I have yet to find that "keeper" watch after all these years but this one may be finally the one I keep.
> 
> I am anxious to see what other models they will use this movement with besides the Ploprof as that one is a little on the large side for me ;-) as soon as this is an SMP then it will be on my wrist as well!


Is it a big improvement over the co-axial 2500?


----------



## sneakertinker

I'm planning on purchasing another PO (2200.50) but this thread is making it very hard for me to pass over the new 8500 AT...Amazing piece...May have to take a trip and do some window shopping at a couple AD's today...*THANKS* fellas!! :roll|...


----------



## acdelco

if you're talking timekeeping, it is going to vary from watch to watch...2500s and 8500s are all supposed to keep great time. they're cosc certified movements ( -4/ +6 secs per day). you'll get POs with the 2500 that keep spot on time and AT 8500s that are +2... and vice versa!

the "advantage" you get over the in house 8500 movement is that it is built "ground up" around the coaxial and is considered more exclusive, has a greater power reserve of 60 hours, more jewels, and an independent hour hand.

the coaxial escapement in the 2500 is incorporated into the existing 1120 eta based movement. the 2500 has a 48 hour power reserve and no independent hour hand.

though the 8500 is more exclusive and has more bells and whistles, i don't think there's too much of a difference from a daily use/practical perspective. YMMV



king1412 said:


> Is it a big improvement over the co-axial 2500?


----------



## acdelco

it's so different than the PO. more dressy and subtle...but still with a very unusual striking presence. the gray color and teck dial are unique.



sneakertinker said:


> I'm planning on purchasing another PO (2200.50) but this thread is making it very hard for me to pass over the new 8500 AT...Amazing piece...May have to take a trip and do some window shopping at a couple AD's today...*THANKS* fellas!! :roll|...


----------



## king1412

sneakertinker said:


> I'm planning on purchasing another PO (2200.50) but this thread is making it very hard for me to pass over the new 8500 AT...Amazing piece...May have to take a trip and do some window shopping at a couple AD's today...*THANKS* fellas!! :roll|...


Go for the AT8500. PO are great watches but you already have one. You need some variety in your life.


----------



## kingblackbolt

sneakertinker said:


> I'm planning on purchasing another PO (2200.50) but this thread is making it very hard for me to pass over the new 8500 AT...Amazing piece...May have to take a trip and do some window shopping at a couple AD's today...*THANKS* fellas!! :roll|...


POs are great but if you have one alread... try on an aquaterra and see if it sings to you!


----------



## tfar

Could I ask the fine gentlemen who own this watch for input on this thread, please?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua-terra-8500-user-accuracy-reports-444718.html

Thanks a lot!

Till


----------



## jobryan

can anyone tell me how a 41.5 mm wears on a 6.5 in wrist?


----------



## jjy3

jobryan said:


> can anyone tell me how a 41.5 mm wears on a 6.5 in wrist?


You can wear it, but it is a matter of preference. My wrist is on the larger side of 6.8". 

I wear 44-46mm watches all the time. They look strange at first (coming from a smaller watch), but you adjust quickly. My eyesight is not the best, so I really like larger size.

My wrists are thin but flat (thin rectangle-ish), so most of the circumference of my 6.75" wrist is on the top and bottom surfaces, which helps. The watches appear like they are on a much larger wrist.

If you have a round or better proportioned wrist, it could be more of a stretch. But I will say having traveled in Asia, there are plenty of people with 6.5" wrists wearing Big Bangs and other large watches.


----------



## tfar

Mine are 6.5" with 55mm wrist top. That is rather flat like jjy3's. I tried both the big and the small version of the watch. The small version looked better on me both with a white dial and with a grey dial.

The 41.5 was wearing OK but the smaller version was just better. You really should try them out before buying. I think the difference is not subtle. I also think the smaller version is truer to the character of the watch.

Till


----------



## commoner

my AT8500,,,,,,,, the sapphire looks like non-existent,,,,,


----------



## tfar

jobryan said:


> can anyone tell me how a 41.5 mm wears on a 6.5 in wrist?


Here are shots of the 38.5mm version on my wrist which is 6.5" with 55mm wrist top. Both dial versions are the 38.5. As you can see it looks perfectly fine, doesn't appear small at all; rather the opposite.





































Sorry for the crappy images. Iphone in shop with dangling watch on the other wrist isn't easy. 

Till


----------



## Radharc

paduncan said:


> Please post your Aqua Terra wrist shots here, with the new badge to verify membership (which will also provide a single point location cool AT wristshots). Thank you


Hey guys, any room for a newbie in the club? Here's a crappy cell phone pic of my brand new AT8500, picked up from an AD about 10 days ago. It's the steel on steel, grey dial, 41.5 mm version (Ref. 231.10.42.21.06.001):










I intend on pulling together some better pics along with a full review after I've owned the watch for a bit and the honeymoon phase has been given a chance to wear off. Right now, I will say that I am exceptionally pleased with it -- it is a gorgeous watch, equally at home with a suit or a pair of jeans, and so far it is -10 seconds over 7 days. Overall fit and finish appear first rate. If anyone is on the fence regarding one of these I would recommend seeking one out in the flesh -- even really good pics don't do this watch any justice at all.

*Edit: *Hmmm, having trouble inserting a full-size pic. Try this link.


----------



## 4counters

Here's mine :-!


----------



## v76

Here's mine (38.5mm version):


----------



## black_dog

On leather for winter


----------



## breakstuff

Nice pics! 
I want one of those!! anybody bought it from the FAD?
Will probably go for the 38,5 grey dial version, don't want it to look like a sportswatch like my 42 PO. =)


----------



## Desotti

breakstuff said:


> ...Will probably go for the 38,5 grey dial version, don't want it to look like a sportswatch like my 42 PO. =)


I agree, 38.5mm is a very suitable size for this kind of watch.

Here's mine:










Cheers!


----------



## tigerpac

How's everyone's accuracy on their AT8500s?

I got mine about a month ago, running -2/3 seconds a day thus far. Hoping for it to true up a littttttle bit after its all broken in, but its an amazing watch!


----------



## Frank68

Mine is .5 minus per day. Hope it will accelerate a little as well (have it for two weeks now). 
Still -3 is amazing for mechanical watches! Just put it 30 secs ahead and you have good reason to play with the watch every 10 days! enjoy it!!
Frank


----------



## ChronoScot

Here are some photos that I've posted on a couple of other threads since I picked up my 38.5mm AT 8500 a few weeks ago. I am over the moon with it so far :-!

Any chance of the OP updating the badge for 2011?


----------



## FrozenGolfer

I thought the Teck grey was the one for me but the white looks sooooo classy! 
Clearly I need more time to make up my mind. Fantastic thread...thanks to all for posting!
Tim


----------



## Frank68

Count me in for the club!
Frank


----------



## Chibatastic

Sorry I'm late, traffic was terrible!










Chibatastic


----------



## aardvarkbark

Chibatastic said:


> Sorry I'm late, traffic was terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibatastic


If this is a wrist shot, I'm guessing there was a full moon. Are there nights when you inexplicably wake up in a nearby forest with kind of a gamy taste in your mouth?


----------



## Chibatastic

aardvarkbark said:


> If this is a wrist shot, I'm guessing there was a full moon. Are there nights when you inexplicably wake up in a nearby forest with kind of a gamy taste in your mouth?


No, I just wake up in my bedroom - *BUT* - While I sleep, someone comes in and takes all of my stuff, then replaces everything with exact replicas. :-d

Anyone know if my At looks fake? :rodekaart


----------



## stndrdtime

Here's mine in 38.5 size. Sorry, no wrist shots at the moment and I'm too tired to make one


----------



## stndrdtime

Blackdog, which Hirsh strap is this. It would look great with my white faced AT. Also, is that the hirsh deployment?


----------



## Watchdog

stndrdtime said:


> Blackdog, which Hirsh strap is this. It would look great with my white faced AT. Also, is that the hirsh deployment?
> 
> View attachment 393556


I asked Blackdog the same question once. He mentioned its a Hirsch Leonardo Genius with curved ends on a Hirsch deployant.


----------



## 4counters

Sorry for the poor quality shot. I must do better.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina

This watch seems to win me over in terms of overall quality, accuracy, and aesthetics, from the reviews I have heard. The details of the dial is quite stunning; and the movement is equally as grand. I take it, though, that I shouldn't go snorkeling/skin diving with it (I wonder why it is only 150m WR, as opposed to say 200m/300m WR)?


----------



## J2010

Does anyone have an edge photo (displaying the thickness of the case), especially relative to other watches?


----------



## GlobeHopper

Just ordered my first high-end watch and my first mechanical, the Omega Aqua Terra!! I loved the "golf" edition so I went with that model, went through AAFES' special order program and got a crazy deal, an even better deal than what you'd find on any grey market. Can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## dosei

GlobeHopper said:


> Just ordered my first high-end watch and my first mechanical, the Omega Aqua Terra!! I loved the "golf" edition so I went with that model, went through AAFES' special order program and got a crazy deal, an even better deal than what you'd find on any grey market. Can't wait til it arrives!


Congrats! The Golf edition looks like a great watch!

Here's mine entry for membership:


----------



## DuLac55

GlobeHopper said:


> Just ordered my first high-end watch and my first mechanical, the Omega Aqua Terra!! I loved the "golf" edition so I went with that model, went through AAFES' special order program and got a crazy deal, an even better deal than what you'd find on any grey market. Can't wait til it arrives!


GlobeHoppper, is there a current 10-15% off coupon code that you found that is active right now for AAFES.com? It looks like they just kicked off their semi-annual Watch Sale...would like to hack off a few more bucks from the prices. Thanks.


----------



## GlobeHopper

DuLac55 said:


> GlobeHoppper, is there a current 10-15% off coupon code that you found that is active right now for AAFES.com? It looks like they just kicked off their semi-annual Watch Sale...would like to hack off a few more bucks from the prices. Thanks.


Unfortunately the sale they're having right now doesn't apply to Omega, they are offering sales on Tags but then again it's Tag . I had to go through their special order program for my golf AT but the standard ATs they have on their website are going for $4,399; interestingly enough when I special ordered the golf they priced me closer to $4,100 even though the MSRP for both the golf and standard AT is $5,500.

I've read on user comments that around Christmas they had sales on Omegas, I'll keep my eyes open for that so I can pick up a PO for a sweet deal!


----------



## GlobeHopper

Oops, sorry didn't really answer your question. No I didn't use a coupon for my AT.


----------



## DuLac55

GlobeHopper said:


> Oops, sorry didn't really answer your question. No I didn't use a coupon for my AT.


No, you more than answered my question. Thanks. I can't believe this sale doesn't include Omega! That is utterly disappointing. I missed the Nov sale by literally a few hours and have been waiting for this sale for 6 months. That is so upsetting.

What is the Omega Seamaster 2220.80 going for on their website?


----------



## Clarky

Here is my entry in to the 8500 AT club


----------



## madinolfi

I also ordered the Golf edition. I have been waiting for delivery for 7 week now. Does anyone have an idea on how long the typical wait is?


----------



## ChronoScot

double post


----------



## ChronoScot

Pictures from 15 months of AT ownership:
[Strange thing happened just there - I posted this, but the post doesn't seem to have appeared. Here's the second try...]


----------



## IGotId

CS, is the above watch on the brown strap a "dressy" enough option to wear w/ a suit?


----------



## ChronoScot

IGotId said:


> CS, is the above watch on the brown strap a "dressy" enough option to wear w/ a suit?


For me personally, it would depend on the suit and the occasion. I'm not a regular suit wearer, but when I do wear one it tends to be black and for relatively formal business events, in which case I would prefer to wear it on a black leather strap or simply on the bracelet. If it were a lighter colour suit with brown shoes and belt, I think it could work.

It's a Hirsch Modena strap incidentally.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Folks, here's mine...pardon the quality as I took them using my phone camera..Nevertheless, the AT8500 is a beauty that grows on me more each day.


----------



## Marts7

Here's mine... 8500 'golf' version (black dial, green minute track & Seamaster print).


----------



## solesman

Beautiful shots guys. Just it makes it very hard to choose which one to buy.


----------



## Bubblemunche

Got mine a while back, finally reporting for duty now:


----------



## iinsic

The latest of my AT 41.5:


----------



## armybuck041

Gents, 

What is the correct sized Omega Deployant for the 38.5mm cased 8500 AT? 16mm or 18mm?


----------



## secrethouse92

stndrdtime said:


> Here's mine in 38.5 size. Sorry, no wrist shots at the moment and I'm too tired to make one
> 
> View attachment 393554


Was this color available in the 41.5 model? There's a white one currently being offered but it has blue and red on the dial as well. Still really nice, but the all white speaks to me!


----------



## ChronoScot

armybuck041 said:


> Gents,
> 
> What is the correct sized Omega Deployant for the 38.5mm cased 8500 AT? 16mm or 18mm?


It should be 16mm (which is the one I have for my mid-size AT). The lug size is 19mm and I believe Omega makes only a 19/16 deployant strap, not a 19/18.


----------



## iinsic

Coming soon: ;-)








Image from OmegaWatches.com


----------



## Psi

Still smitten


----------



## NT931

Getting some sunshine.


----------



## iinsic

My fourth Aqua Terra, the original Skyfall:


----------



## Sergi0

The Omega Aqua Terra Co Axial is a great watch, just recently bought an Omega Planet Ocean and now working towards getting the Omega Aqua Terra as a dress watch. Amazing watch and amazing pictures everyone!


----------



## fmracer

Happy to share....


----------



## GeorgeChios

OMEGA SEAMASTER AQUA TERRA 150 M CO-AXIAL GMT CHRONOGRAPH REF 231.10.44.52.04.001


----------



## Clarky

My blue AT 2500


----------



## billr

Clarky said:


> My blue AT 2500


It's bad enough coming to this site makes me want to spend money on watches but now Scotch is added to the list. What's next?


----------



## Iliyan

Clarky said:


> My blue AT 2500


As much as I like the AT 8500, this picture makes me want the 2500. Great piece and a great picture.


----------



## darby11

I'm in


----------



## Cdnands

Here's my AT.


----------



## John Krista

i dropped my 38.5 8500 on a concrete floor, twice.. good thing it's as tough as james bond..lol.. nothing broken so far.. only few scratches.. the accuracy is still the same..


----------



## Elrond

Not an aqua terra in its purest form, but at least there are words 'aqua terra' on the case back...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## speedmaster.

In my opinion, the Aqua Terra is 'the' definitive watch: the perfect compromise between a sporty and and classy watch. It is an Eternal Timepiece !!


----------



## mikkolopez

My black 2500









Would love to add the blue to this

And if there will be a choco brown dial version

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

Elrond said:


> Not an aqua terra in its purest form, but at least there are words 'aqua terra' on the case back...


Amen, brother.


----------



## smshirk

Can anyone tell
Me the lug width of an aqua terra gmt 43mm? I saw 20mm in blogtowatch,
22.9 on one of gray
Mkt details, and 24.1 on amazon. Omega's website does not mention lug width. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilsontour




----------



## smshirk

smshirk said:


> Can anyone tell
> Me the lug width of an aqua terra gmt 43mm? I saw 20mm in blogtowatch,
> 22.9 on one of gray
> Mkt details, and 24.1 on amazon. Omega's website does not mention lug width.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In case anyone else wants to know. The consensus is 21mm. I finally found a thread on the board that went into it. The question was about half link viability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

I think this thread is going to cost me $ 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Here is mine. Lovely watch.

Just got it this morning, unsure whether to remove a link or not, I put it on straight out of the box.


----------



## TeeRite

I love mine.


----------



## tatrail

Aqua & Terra


----------



## tatrail

oopps, sorry, my bad, i cannot edit it


----------



## Grinny456

I put the bracelet to bed for the winter. Show me your straps!!!!


----------



## jasonfrankcook

Hello,
I have just joined watchuseek in the hope that I can find someone on here selling an Aqua Terra 2500 SS Bracelet?
I bought mine new some 12 years ago now with a Alligator strap and Deployment Clasp. 3 Straps later and I'm fed up with having these animals farmed!
Can anyone help?
Kind regards,
Jason.


----------



## drbojangles

Hirsch waterproof leather strap. Perfect match for the aqua terra and it's 150m WR rating


----------



## Henry.P

Head over heels with this watch.


----------



## Justaminute

tatrail said:


> Aqua & Terra
> View attachment 9675754


WOW!
I had not seen this before.
Mind sharing the reference number? Are the markers surrounded in blue or black?

I'm rethinking future buying plans now.

Enjoy.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Here's mine picked up before Christmas (thanks, VW!). 38.5mm on leather, though I swapped the OEM strap for this leather version since it's a little lighter. The OEM strap was just too dark for me, almost black. I wanted brown. I love the gold markers and hands as I think it gives it a little more contrast and a little more "interest".

Anyway, it's a gorgeous watch and completes my "model set".  I now have a Speedmaster, a Deville, a Constellation and now a Seamaster.


----------



## donk

Just ordered my first Omega through Topper's, and it should be here tomorrow. I bought the AT 150 Master Co-Axial golf with the green hands on the brown leather strap. Cant wait!


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

Can someone determine if this is genuine or fake?


----------



## anaplian

snakeinthegear said:


> Can someone determine if this is genuine or fake?


It looks real to me. Do you have a photo of the movement?


----------



## snakeinthegear

Not at the moment. It's just that it came from a dubious source and wanted to be sure it was real.


----------



## r00kis




----------



## imranbecks

All you Aqua Terra owners..... Lets keep this thread going shall we? ;-)


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Watching Spectre.... That cool opening tracking shot in Mexico City, never gonna get tired of seeing that opening. Then I spotted something familiar on Bond's wrist!


----------



## Omega4Ever

The Aqua Terra is just entering my heart so much!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Iliyan

After a 4 year wait, I can finally post my very own Aqua Terra! I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Walked into a store (AD) on 6/19 and look what I found ... a brand new SKYFALL (38.5, caged date window, and brushed bracelet). Don't ask what discount they had on it because you will literally cry. And now it is on my wrist


----------



## specialagentstu




----------



## ronr9286t

My new AT Good Planet.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Henry.P said:


> Head over heels with this watch.


Henry P, It almost looks like you have PCLs - if so, did you purchase a new bracelet of have the original polished?


----------



## Nolander




----------



## speedmaster.

this is simply awesome!!!!



wilsontour said:


> View attachment 9655434


----------



## speedmaster.

superbe!
and superior to the New Aqua Terra line.


Iliyan said:


> After a 4 year wait, I can finally post my very own Aqua Terra! I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## speedmaster.

great pictures



Iliyan said:


> After a 4 year wait, I can finally post my very own Aqua Terra! I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Deegzor

Hello fellow AT lovers!

I'm a huge fan of the look of the watch but what keeps bothering me is the bracelet. I've took it to shop several times to re-arrange links, ordered 1 half link so now i got 3 on it but because my wrist seems to be very lively and can suddenly grow an centimeter depending on the blood flow (got quite huge veins wrist for some reason). So my question goes has anyone been able to install Omegas genuine micro adjustment clasp successfully to AT? Here is my AT stats 41.5mm, 20mm lug. 8500 co-axial and here is even the ref. 23110422106001. If it's possible what clasp (part number) i need and do i need to buy some links too made for PO or something? 

I asked my local shop where the watch was bought and i got an very strict no no for an answer (even if it would fit no real watch service would install parts made for different watch) after that she tried to sell me some leather strap for 1000€ needless to say i wasn't interested.

thanks in advance


----------



## Deegzor

Hello fellow AT lovers!

I'm a huge fan of the look of the watch but what keeps bothering me is the bracelet. I've took it to shop several times to re-arrange links, ordered 1 half link so now i got 3 on it but because my wrist seems to be very lively and can suddenly grow an centimeter depending on the blood flow (got quite huge veins wrist for some reason). So my question goes has anyone been able to install Omegas genuine micro adjustment clasp successfully to AT? Here is my AT stats 41.5mm, 20mm lug. 8500 co-axial and here is even the ref. 23110422106001. If it's possible what clasp (part number) i need and do i need to buy some links too made for PO or something? 

I asked my local shop where the watch was bought and i got an very strict no no for an answer (even if it would fit no real watch service would install parts made for different watch) after that she tried to sell me some leather strap for 1000€ needless to say i wasn't interested.

thanks in advance


----------



## GTTIME

No adjustable clasps yet. I must say I have converted three of my watches to adjustable clasps and even two others with the longer adjustable clasps as I didn’t like the really short ones on the new large Speedmasters. 

So my Ti POs and Speedmasters all have adjustable clasps as well as the SD43. 

The Aqua Terra’s can feel downright claustrophobic sometimes! I feel the fit is good but when I want the watches a little loser and can’t do it, it drives me nuts.


----------



## Deegzor

Well... better switch to leather strap then since the watch is otherwise so perfect


----------



## watchinho

I love this watch.


----------



## imranbecks

Time to bring this thread back to life!


----------



## eastbounddown9000

I miss the hell out of this watch


----------



## Watchmyroll




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Deegzor said:


> Hello fellow AT lovers!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the look of the watch but what keeps bothering me is the bracelet. I've took it to shop several times to re-arrange links, ordered 1 half link so now i got 3 on it but because my wrist seems to be very lively and can suddenly grow an centimeter depending on the blood flow (got quite huge veins wrist for some reason). So my question goes has anyone been able to install Omegas genuine micro adjustment clasp successfully to AT? Here is my AT stats 41.5mm, 20mm lug. 8500 co-axial and here is even the ref. 23110422106001. If it's possible what clasp (part number) i need and do i need to buy some links too made for PO or something?
> 
> I asked my local shop where the watch was bought and i got an very strict no no for an answer (even if it would fit no real watch service would install parts made for different watch) after that she tried to sell me some leather strap for 1000€ needless to say i wasn't interested.
> 
> thanks in advance


Check this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/new-adjustable-clasp-aqua-terra-8500-bracelet-3500274-2.html

Fit was not perfect, but didn't look bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Watchmyroll

Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## horseShu

annual calendar


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Here is my Co-Axial









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

i think most folks have been using the AT/RM thread to post their watches. But any excuse to post mine! lol


----------



## MFoley1956

With strap from Geckota.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## imranbecks




----------

